# is this a good deal??



## city_girl (Jul 1, 2012)

i found this on ebay...

*Used K2 Voom Snowboard with K2 Medium Bindings 
The tops have some scrapes, scratches, chips and scuff marks. These boards have some little chips and slices on the topskin, mainly near the edge. Please see our photo for sample edge chipping. There are engraved letters and numbers on the topsheet between the bindings. These are all cosmetic and will not affect the performance of the board. The bottoms have scrapes and some p-tex repairs. The board will be sharpened and waxed before shipment.*

the board and bindings are from a rental shop so they are definitely used but they're selling the package for $190. I can't tell what year it is but would it be a good deal or no?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If it's last year's model from a rental shop then its a fine deal but not great. If its older than that I wouldn't pay more than $100 for it.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Tough call, it's not a particularly good setup, but it's cheap. If you're willing to spend maybe $50-$100 more you can get a much better setup. If you want to spend the time looking locally and checking ebay you can likely find a better setup for similar cost. It all comes down to the ammount of time and energy you want to spend looking for a better deal.


----------



## city_girl (Jul 1, 2012)

well I live in Alabama so local isn't an option unfortunately. but I might move back to California in a month for my senior year but if not then I'm stuck riding shitty mountains ha


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

city_girl said:


> well I live in Alabama so local isn't an option unfortunately. but I might move back to California in a month for my senior year but if not then I'm stuck riding shitty mountains ha


Check geartrade.com I'm betting you can get a better used setup through them for close to $190. What is your skill level and riding style?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bseracka said:


> What is your skill level and riding style?


And pictures would help. Always pictures. I'm the forum girl troll... :laugh:

*crawls under a rock*

Here I am with my latest victim...


----------



## city_girl (Jul 1, 2012)

bseracka said:


> Check geartrade.com I'm betting you can get a better used setup through them for close to $190. What is your skill level and riding style?


I would say I'm pretty good haha I'm from California so I've been riding squaw since I was 2. 

I can ride black diamonds with ease but my favorite is tree runs and the park. I'm working on sticking my 3s and I wanna get better on boxes (don't really like rails). I want a board that's good on any part of the mountain but my main focus is park right now


----------



## city_girl (Jul 1, 2012)

poutanen said:


> And pictures would help. Always pictures.


pictures of what?


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

It's a fine deal but I suggest that you buy new set. Or maybe look for something else.


----------

